# Jim Cornette's Reviews for Dynamite 1/20/21



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Useless garbage that contributes nothing to anything. I can't imagine anyone actually sacrificing their time and brain cells to consume this trash.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Punkhead said:


> Useless garbage that contributes nothing to anything. I can't imagine anyone actually sacrificing their time and brain cells to consume this trash.


don't say those things about AEW please.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Punkhead said:


> Useless garbage that contributes nothing to anything. I can't imagine anyone actually sacrificing their time and brain cells to consume this trash.


Ding Dong Hello? <--- see what I did there?!

I agree 100%. Just as some users, it's the same shit, week after week. We get it, he hates it. Besides, I thought that Fire was supposed to create a Cornette exclusive thread?! What happened with your request to actually do it?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Ding Dong Hello? <--- see what I did there?!
> 
> I agree 100%. Just as some users, it's the same shit, week after week. We get it, he hates it. Besides, I thought that Fire was supposed to create a Cornette exclusive thread?! What happened with your request to actually do it?


I just find it hilarious how much time and energy he wastes on something he hates so much. Much like some of the posters here in the AEW section. Though at least Cornette makes money from this.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The negative dwelling fans that can't wait for this guy's aew review every week and hang on every word he says are as bad as those geeks that use to worship bruce blitz with his weekly bashing of wwe. It's the same old shit with cornette every week.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

I fucking died when he said "Luther, who works like a crippled baked potato”


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Cornette is half entertaining, half annoying, depending on the subject matter.

I don't get why we need a whole topic for his reviews though. His podcast is easy to find for those interested.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The crying about why a Cornette thread is made has begun


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> The negative dwelling fans that can't wait for this guy's aew review every week and hang on every word he says are as bad as those geeks that use to worship bruce blitz with his weekly bashing of wwe. It's the same old shit with cornette every week.


Bruce Blitz was hilariously over the top, but I did enjoy some of his rants on Cena because they were spot on.

Cornette is always entertaining though even if you disagree with him. I just want them to do less dumb stuff on the show. I know it is a lot to ask but if they do dumb stuff, people like Cornette are going to call them on it and rightfully so.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Punkhead said:


> Useless garbage that contributes nothing to anything. I can't imagine anyone actually sacrificing their time and brain cells to consume this trash.


*Yet you took the time to come here and complain about it.*



Dizzie said:


> The negative dwelling fans that can't wait for this guy's aew review every week and hang on every word he says are as bad as those geeks that use to worship bruce blitz with his weekly bashing of wwe. It's the same old shit with cornette every week.


*Yet the first few responses were from Cornette haters. You are exactly what you're whining about. Don't like it? Ignore it and let it drop off the page. Otherwise, thanks for the bump.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If we're gonna keep getting Cornette threads then cliff notes should be required at the very least.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The crying about why a Cornette thread is made has begun


*It's hilarious to me because they somehow think blindly applauding every stupid thing AEW does makes them superior when they're doing the exact same thing we're doing on this forum at the exact same time. "I can't believe people waste their brain cells talking about wrestling for free." So AEW is paying you to be here then?*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I like to hear Cornette rant, he's entertaining, so this is A-OK for me.
I haven't gotten to his reviews yet.

@BOSS of Bel-Air I also suggest you listen to his political rants as well, it's usually in the first few min of his experience









‎Jim Cornette Experience on Apple Podcasts


‎Sports · 2022



podcasts.apple.com





He starts at around 24min30s here (ep 365) and goes on for like 15min.

His rant from a couple of weeks ago after the capitol riots started immediately and it was a glorious 30min rant.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's hilarious to me because they somehow think blindly applauding every stupid thing AEW does makes them superior when they're doing the exact same thing we're doing on this forum at the exact same time. "I can't believe people waste their brain cells talking about wrestling for free." So AEW is paying you to be here then?*


He's like Skip Bayless, even if you don't agree sometimes he has some good talking points.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I like to hear Cornette rant, he's entertaining, so this is A-OK for me.
> I haven't gotten to his reviews yet.
> 
> @BOSS of Bel-Air I also suggest you listen to his political rants as well, it's usually in the first few min of his experience
> ...


His political rants are awesome too, but yeah they are kept off YouTube so people just watching the clips vs the full show would not hear them. Same with the song submissions at the end. So many good ones.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> His political rants are awesome too, but yeah they are kept off YouTube so people just watching the clips vs the full show would not hear them. Same with the song submissions at the end. So many good ones.


Everytime a bit of his political rants make it to youtube there's always a bunch of comments "i didn't come hear to listen to Politics" and his response to this (usually: F youuuu), is perfect 

I think I've only listened to maybe one song submission, not really my cup but I can see why you like it hah


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Same with the song submissions at the end. So many good ones.


The funniest song submission was the one where "Vince Russo” was apologizing and admitting that Corny was right etc... 

I legitimately had tears in my eyes because of how funny it was lmao.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Qudhufo said:


> The funniest song submission was the one where "Vince Russo” was apologizing and admitting that Corny was right etc...
> 
> I legitimately had tears in my eyes because of how funny it was lmao.


That was a great one. All of Einar's are top shelf stuff.

He even did a version of it on guitar:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> That was a great one. All of Einar's are top shelf stuff.
> 
> He even did a version of it on guitar:


ok that one was pretty great


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> If we're gonna keep getting Cornette threads then cliff notes should be required at the very least.


*I added the most important bullet points under each video.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I see the usual suspects are already flocking with the "Cornette is a fool and the thread should be closed" instead of commentating on what he said.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Punkhead said:


> Useless garbage that contributes nothing to anything. I can't imagine anyone actually sacrificing their time and brain cells to consume this trash.


AEW you mean?

Cornette, as usual, right on the money. The Last Sheriff of Wrestling. Easier to dismiss him (for whatever reason) than thinking about his actual points.

Thanks for making this thread, BOSS.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> I see the usual suspects are already flocking with the "Cornette is a fool and the thread should be closed" instead of commentating on what he said.


*I can't wait for the Kenny/Callis/Bucks review. I imagine it's coming tomorrow.*


----------



## The Main Man (Nov 18, 2020)

I didn't realize people still watched AEW.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Thank you, BOSS Of Bel-Air, for providing our weekly fix of Jim Cornette Cult Of Cornette Commercial Free Content. Everybody likes Jim so please keep posting. Thanks again.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Boss I don't care about those reviews because Jim it's eternal salty over lot of people on AEW but keep this dinamic of only one thread.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The business has passed Jim Cornette by. 
When "All In" was being set up Cornette said it could only sell out with local TV. 
In his most recent real role he was moved on for telling an off color joke, the same joke he used in 1986 & was only topical to that time.

Asking Cornette about today's industry is like getting somebody who worked in printing in the 80's to explain digital media.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'll do this every Sunday so all the Cornette reviews stay in one thread and don't take over the forum. He usually adds 2-3 more segments throughout the week, so I'll update accordingly.*


*These segments are just there for YT algorithm. *You shall listen to his podcast. *His complete show is uploaded days later on YT.*
Why don`t we keep Cornette`s promo segments from YT in the threads where they belong to? We already discussed the thing with Brodie Lee`s son and WF, *why* *starting over days later in another thread,* *when Cornette finally watched it* *and made a show later for podcast and* *uploaded it with even more delay*?
Btw.: as far I could see it, often his crew just upload very few segments, before they upload the complete show. Why should a user, who listens to the original podcast, not saying it when it fits in the right thread? Or posting the right clip, when it was posted before sunday? I dislike the idea of steering the users into promo clips on YT only and everything else shall be forbidden. At least that is the way I interpret this thread. We got a new thread about every stuff a "wrestling journalist" had in his mind.
Also with just the single clips you miss some stuff from the complete show, which is posted days later on YT anyway. Therefore, if you want to limit it, wait until they uploaded the complete show and link it then. You still can point on the highlights via timemark.
And before somebody goes crazy about me writing that. The content is created by Cornette, not the OP, so nobody should be offended about my opinion how some youtube links are posted here and users are regulated by this strategy out of the blue. Also I don`t see why a random user should get the "rights" for WF to post commercial content from another person, especially if this other person (i.e., Cornette) never gave the exclusive rights before that or made this person his speaker. So if we have a hot dicussion on a thread and Cornette`s opinion fits, plz post it there.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I do not like Cornette for many reasons, but I did listen to a couple of these just to get a sense of how he talks about this weekly and since many people on this forum.

With the exception of the Cody stuff which I thought was a waste of time and did nothing for anybody involved, listening to him just tires me because he is so ungodly negative a times. It's weird because it sounds like a guy who doesn't want to watch AEW yet it forced to and the negativity comes from not wanting to do it.

Like I didn't really see the problem with the negative one segment really, it was a cute thing that caused nobody harm, and really was just a nice gesture tacked onto the Hangman/Dark Order stuff (which I really liked in the end). And I liked the whole Inner Circle tag match quite a bit too. It was a fun match, and they built off letting off steam by wrestling each other like Wardlow/Hager did, and I like that they continue to make MJF out to be somebody who is trying to unite Inner Circle while clearly having underlying motives which Sammy seems to have figured out.

I'm not listening/watching them again. It's just tiring. But it would be nice if all the Cornette stuff would stick to one thread like this, instead of half the AEW section.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lots of valid points from Corny. Funny stuff too -At one point he says something like "Jericho is lying on his back and his belly is still bigger than his chest.. How the f... do you do that?".. And then I remembered what Cornettes wife looks like


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I'm not listening/watching them again. It's just tiring. But it would be nice if all the Cornette stuff would stick to one thread like this, instead of half the AEW section.


I accept your opinion, that you dislike his stuff and prefer it being all closed into one drawer(thread). If somebody just posts a video and is not quoting the one relevant sentence regarding the topic in a 15 mins video, I would never expect people to watch/hear it.
But if we start with the drawer, then you could say the same about a lot of other stuff. On the first site for AEW threads, I got three threads running for Tessa. But it is always the same - someone wants her in AEW - and there are absolutly no news about her. I guess in WWE section you got similar threads. At least Cornette says new stuff every week, without saying it is worth listening.
People in AEW section made - for a while - Cornette the biggest heel in AEW, although he is not hired there. (If we let out some conspiracy theories.) We went through details about this sexuality and other stuff, I had prefered not to hear about. But after we are all through that, now we want to hide him in small corner, where an unclear megathread with too many themes is hanging on? I don`t like this idea and I still see no solution for the parallel discussions.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

*Important Update - Breaking News










*


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm still waiting for Cornette to reply to Eric Bischoff tbh.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> *Important Update - Breaking News
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what they are talking about in the first vid? They have made a few references to the recent behind-the-scenes incidents at Impact recently. I'm kinda surprised no one on here has really picked up on it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Garty is All Elite i can't just tell people not to discuss Cornettes opinion and not post about him. That wouldn't be fair cause he has his fans and sometimes he actually makes a good point. For instance that triple threat tag i agree with with. 

What i can stop however is the amount of threads on the same subject by the same wrestling personality. So as long as Cornettes opinion is posted once a week then I'm not going to get pissy.

And boss is not the kind of poster to be negative for the sake of negative from my dealings with him in the WWE section


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So apparently I can only add five YouTube videos in one post before they stop appearing, so what I'll do next week, is take the second post for any videos after the first five, so people can easily scroll to the next one.*


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Jim is irelavent so who cares


Dissing the kids birthday is pretty pathetic tbh 

"Muh dad died so he can just suck it up like I did" did Jim's dad pass around xmas and his birthday ? If aew can help the kid during this time I'm all for it and Jim can fuck right off


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So apparently I can only add five YouTube videos in one post before they stop appearing, so what I'll do next week, is take the second post for any videos after the first five, so people can easily scroll to the next one.*


Or just pick the ones that are most likely to generate the best discussion. Like if his talking about the women's division which is a well known problem and is almost a dead horse at this point then maybe leave it.

But if its like a main event angle or something aew emphasised as important than you can go ahead and post it.

But if it was say sky vs kip sabian, people probably wouldn't give a damn


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Or just pick the ones that are most likely to generate the best discussion. Like if his talking about the women's division which is a well known problem and is almost a dead horse at this point then maybe leave it.
> 
> But if its like a main event angle or something aew emphasised as important than you can go ahead and post it.
> 
> But if it was say sky vs kip sabian, people probably wouldn't give a damn


*In today's case, the Omega and Mox reviews were put up hours after the Dark Order nonsense, so it only went up by default. Otherwise, I'd have done it that way. *


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *In today's case, the Omega and Mox reviews were put up hours after the Dark Order nonsense, so it only went up by default. Otherwise, I'd have done it that way. *


You could just post twice in the beginning of each thread, and just edit them with the new videos when they come up. I can't see there being more than 10 videos for one episode so that should work ok, and they all would be right on the top of the thread when people open it up.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Bubbly2 said:


> I wonder what they are talking about in the first vid? They have made a few references to the recent behind-the-scenes incidents at Impact recently. I'm kinda surprised no one on here has really picked up on it.


Apparently the good brother's and Don callis,were involved in the sexual assault incident that took place not to long ago.and impact made every one sign an nda.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> You could just post twice in the beginning of each thread, and just edit them with the new videos when they come up. I can't see there being more than 10 videos for one episode so that should work ok, and they all would be right on the top of the thread when people open it up.


*Yeah, that's what I meant by immediately taking the second post under the OP.*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Very interested to see what a hot mess this all turns into if there’s any momentum to the Don Callis/sexual harassment stuff. Pretty weird and bad move if there turns out to be legs on it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Or just pick the ones that are most likely to generate the best discussion. Like if his talking about the women's division which is a well known problem and is almost a dead horse at this point then maybe leave it.
> 
> But if its like a main event angle or something aew emphasised as important than you can go ahead and post it.
> 
> But if it was say sky vs kip sabian, people probably wouldn't give a damn


weren’t these supposed to go in the weekly thread? Its about that week’s show

only fair it gets discussed there

plus @BOSS of Bel-Air can post multiple videos in there / one in each reply


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> weren’t these supposed to go in the weekly thread? Its about that week’s show
> 
> only fair it gets discussed there
> 
> plus @BOSS of Bel-Air can post multiple videos in there / one in each reply


Everyone would honestly prefer a giant Cornette stick thread to the odd one off Cornette thread once a week?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> weren’t these supposed to go in the weekly thread? Its about that week’s show
> 
> only fair it gets discussed there
> 
> plus @BOSS of Bel-Air can post multiple videos in there / one in each reply


*It's quite simple. If you don't want to read about Cornette anymore, don't click the thread. Don't post in the thread and bump it. Now, it's isolated away from your echo chamber. Go enjoy that and ignore this.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey hey let's not use echo chamber in this section. We should be able to discuss things without labelling thing's


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's quite simple. If you don't want to read about Cornette anymore, don't click the thread. Don't post in the thread and bump it. Now, it's isolated away from your echo chamber. Go enjoy that and ignore this.*


i was making an honest suggestion where you could get more eyes on you posts + post multiple times without anybody raising an eye

keep it here, do it there - no skin off my nose

🤷‍♂️


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Everyone would honestly prefer a giant Cornette stick thread to the odd one off Cornette thread once a week?


if it was in ‘other wrestling’ - sure

since he speaks on wwe and other topics too


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if it was in ‘other wrestling’ - sure
> 
> since he speaks on wwe and other topics too


I can ask. I've just been told to stay in this section 

I was kinda thinking of doing a Wednesday warfare thread. People like to pretend there's a war well wrestling with regret does a weekly video comparing nxt and aew. And tries to figure out who won for the week


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Everyone would honestly prefer a giant Cornette stick thread to the odd one off Cornette thread once a week?


A stick thread would give a lot more credit than his opinions deserve. 
Just need one regular thread that Boss can bump & everybody else can ignore.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I agree with Cornetter's comments on Jericho. Man, he is just sad to watch..Why not just focus on the story telling aspect and not wrestle every other week. Also why are they all having a match with each other, the storyline just seems stupid here imo


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Firefromthegods said:


> Hey hey let's not use echo chamber in this section. We should be able to discuss things without labelling thing's


I don’t agree with the basic concept of labelling, but with respect, I don’t take umbrage with the use of this term in this context. I’ll explain why.

It’s good that an agreed resolution to the Jim Cornette argument has been reached, and I have no opinion on it, per se. 

However, I think I’ve seen at least one post now suggesting the thread be moved away from the AEW section, since WWE is covered also (and by way of correction, NXT will not be reviewed anymore), and other topics are covered.

I predict the next target will be generally critical threads and those with a less than glowing opinion on something, with a passive aggressive response from others along the lines of “AEW section for AEW fans, take your negativity elsewhere/the Cornette thread” (even if it’s not said in reference to him), and others to undermine the opinion however well crafted.

Hypothetically, if that happens, we are left with only/mostly threads and topics of a certain persuasion.

On that note, the Oxford Dictionary (2nd) definition of an Echo Chamber:

2. an environment in which a person encounters only beliefs or opinions that coincide with their own, so that their existing views are reinforced and alternative ideas are not considered.

I know Firefromthegods won’t allow it to happen, so this post doesn’t come from a place of antagonism, but more an explanation of my lack of objection to what was said. And a mild prediction/warning of what I see happening going forward. For what it’s worth.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Punkhead said:


> Useless garbage that contributes nothing to anything. I can't imagine anyone actually sacrificing their time and brain cells to consume this trash.




yes because Lord knows AEW wouldn't benefit from having the input of one of the top 3 historians of wrestling all time right?


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Qudhufo said:


> The funniest song submission was the one where "Vince Russo” was apologizing and admitting that Corny was right etc...
> 
> I legitimately had tears in my eyes because of how funny it was lmao.



If i can dream was my favorite... i actually found the legit song out from that video LOL


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Pippen94 said:


> The business has passed Jim Cornette by.
> When "All In" was being set up Cornette said it could only sell out with local TV.
> In his most recent real role he was moved on for telling an off color joke, the same joke he used in 1986 & was only topical to that time.
> 
> Asking Cornette about today's industry is like getting somebody who worked in printing in the 80's to explain digital media.



Nah its more like asking Mick Jager about rock musicians today.. in that he was from a different generation, but he dominated that generation in a field that is kinda dead now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I can ask. I've just been told to stay in this section
> 
> I was kinda thinking of doing a Wednesday warfare thread. People like to pretend there's a war well wrestling with regret does a weekly video comparing nxt and aew. And tries to figure out who won for the week


lol, sounds fun


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't get the complaints about them milking Brodie's death. It's not like Brodie died several months ago. The news is still relatively fresh. It was his sons birthday (or near his birthday) they wanted to do something special for him. The segment didn't last long, and it was fairly enjoyable regardless. I just see it as AEW going above and beyond to take care of Brodie's family. Obviously he was well loved and respected by everyone, and they want to continue to honor him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> I don’t agree with the basic concept of labelling, but with respect, I don’t take umbrage with the use of this term in this context. I’ll explain why.
> 
> It’s good that an agreed resolution to the Jim Cornette argument has been reached, and I have no opinion on it, per se.
> 
> ...


*This is very well stated. Thank you for understanding.*



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't get the complaints about them milking Brodie's death. It's not like Brodie died several months ago. The news is still relatively fresh. It was his sons birthday (or near his birthday) they wanted to do something special for him. The segment didn't last long, and it was fairly enjoyable regardless. I just see it as AEW going above and beyond to take care of Brodie's family. Obviously he was well loved and respected by everyone, and they want to continue to honor him.


*It's a difficult topic to broach because of the sensitivity and recency surrounding the issue, but I can see both sides having valid points. I think a dark segment that got uploaded to YouTube later would've been a nice middle ground.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> I can ask. I've just been told to stay in this section
> 
> I was kinda thinking of doing a Wednesday warfare thread. People like to pretend there's a war well wrestling with regret does a weekly video comparing nxt and aew. And tries to figure out who won for the week


No, it should stay here. If Cornette reviews other wrestling, then create a Cornette thread there. The man has some very valid points in regards to AEW (along with a lot of "FUCK!").
Like @Londonlaw said, removing Cornette podcasts is just the beginning, next step will be to demand removal of critical users (wait, that was the first step), next it will be critical posts until you´re left with only those who praise the program, and everyone else is just met with the old "Don´t like, don´t watch".. 
@BOSS of Bel-Air is perfectly justified in talking about an echo chamber, because that´s what several users in the AEW section wants.

But we´re getting off topic here.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's quite simple. If you don't want to read about Cornette anymore, don't click the thread. Don't post in the thread and bump it. Now, it's isolated away from your echo chamber. Go enjoy that and ignore this.*


People still can talk about Cornette or post his stuff on any thread they want, as long it is ontopic. No???
The problem with Cornette is not what he is saying, it is that a few people here start an offopic principle debate every time, because they have no counterargument for his stuff. That stuff you could put or move in one thread instead, because it is the same topic, namely talking about him as a person. Handling the general debate stuff (offtopic) about Cornette is a task for the mods then. Btw, we got the same phenomen, when someone brings Ryback up.
Regarding your and @Firefromthegods postings I still have the impression, that this is all about minimizing Cornette`s appearance on AEW section. Meanwhile we got many threads running at once for other topics (e.g., Tessa), where nothing new is said. For some reason that seems to be no problem.

Also my question was still not answered: why should we have multiple threads about the same topic parallel? Will we do that for Russo or Ryback or WINC or WOS as well? Or is it just for Cornette, because reasons? So we got a thread about theme X and we have 10 threads in parallel discussing that also? By default?
We got at the moment a thread about Brodie Lee`s son on AEW and we got Cornette`s comment here. Why? Let someone post Cornette`s opinion on the right thread, if he likes to ... someone comments on that and case closed.
To make that clear: It is not like I am a big fan of Cornette. I am just not waiting to defend the freedom of speech until it is something I really care about. This thread seriously(!) worries me how WF will develop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ger said:


> People still can talk about Cornette or post his stuff on any thread they want, as long it is ontopic. No???
> The problem with Cornette is not what he is saying, it is that a few people here start an offopic principle debate every time, because they have no counterargument for his stuff. That stuff you could put or move in one thread instead, because it is the same topic, namely talking about him as a person. Handling the general debate stuff (offtopic) about Cornette is a task for the mods then. Btw, we got the same phenomen, when someone brings Ryback up.
> Regarding your and @Firefromthegods postings I still have the impression, that this is all about minimizing Cornette`s appearance on AEW section. Meanwhile we got many threads running at once for other topics (e.g., Tessa), where nothing new is said. For some reason that seems to be no problem.
> 
> ...


*You're misinterpreting the intent and purpose of the thread. This wasn't designed to censor Cornette. If anything, it makes it easier to find all of his content. The thread was just made as a centralized location so that there wouldn't be seven separate threads for each Cornette review. Now, we can all come to one place to discuss his thoughts on multiple segments without cluttering the forum and hearing constant, off topic, ad-hominem arguments from the people who hate him. *


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Very interested to see what a hot mess this all turns into if there’s any momentum to the Don Callis/sexual harassment stuff. Pretty weird and bad move if there turns out to be legs on it.


It´s a year old. If something was to come from it, it would have happened already. They did an internal investigation and Callis (if it was him) went free.. Which happens surprisingly often with "internal investigations"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If we get three Tessa threads a week, we can handle a Cornette thread a week. He watches and comments on the show. If he offends you because he points out all the goofiness done on the show, take your own advice and stop listening. Cornette always generates heat and attention, something he has been good at for almost 40 years now, Many people who claim to hate him or not listen to him always find themselves drawn to these threads somehow. That is what a legendary wrestling heel does though, he draws.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> If we get three Tessa threads a week, we can handle a Cornette thread a week. He watches and comments on the show. If he offends you because he points out all the goofiness done on the show, take your own advice and stop listening. Cornette always generates heat and attention, something he has been good at for almost 40 years now, Many people who claim to hate him or not listen to him always find themselves drawn to these threads somehow. That is what a legendary wrestling heel does though, he draws.


*This thread has over 2k views in under 24 hours, hasn't left the top 3 spot since I posted it yesterday, yet "no one cares about Cornette's opinions." Okay.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This thread has 2k views in under 24 hours, hasn't left the top 3 spot since I posted it yesterday, yet "no one cares about Cornette's opinions." Okay.*


By far the biggest heel in AEW and has never appeared on screen. That is talent right there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> By far the biggest heel in AEW and has never appeared on screen. That is talent right there.


*Do you remember those Cornette Attitude Era rants in '97? AEW would never drop below 1 million viewers if they paid him to do that on air.

Edit: The whole podcast was just uploaded




*


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> By far the biggest heel in AEW and has never appeared on screen. That is talent right there.


Ha.. AEW hasn't had a heel since it started.

Can you imagine the heat Cornette would get if he just walked out and said Jericho is fat, Tony Khan is a loser etc etc basically mimicking his podcast


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Ha.. AEW hasn't had a heel since it started.
> 
> Can you imagine the heat Cornette would get if he just walked out and said Jericho is fat, Tony Khan is a loser etc etc basically mimicking his podcast


*"This company is run by a pencil neck GEEK who got stuffed in lockers until his trust fund kicked in."*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Do you remember those Cornette Attitude Era rants in '97? AEW would never drop below 1 million viewers if they paid him to do that on air.
> 
> Edit: The whole podcast was just uploaded
> 
> ...


Yes, I rewatched a few of them recently. I think the snowflake kids these days could never handle anywhere close to real heat. "That guy said really mean words! Cancel him!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Yes, I rewatched a few of them recently. I think the snowflake kids these days could never handle anywhere close to real heat. "That guy said really mean words! Cancel him!"


*Imagine Twitter if his JANE CARGILL comments were aired on national television.*


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

validreasoning said:


> Ha.. AEW hasn't had a heel since it started.
> 
> Can you imagine the heat Cornette would get if he just walked out and said Jericho is fat, Tony Khan is a loser etc etc basically mimicking his podcast


Cornette just could create another "Team Cornette" and with FTR he had a good and believable start. He even could do some stuff from home and is just shown on screen then. Damn, you could really bring some existing people over in AEW as babyface then, fighting against that.
But well, I guess it won`t happen. While I think Jericho and Mox wouldn`t mind and some smaller guys would love it, I guess Bucks would revolt against that.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Imagine Twitter if his JANE CARGILL comments were aired on national television.*


I'm u sure u don't agree with what he says on her right?

This is the thing about Cornette, he has his own way of talking, and you just need to be able to filter the 'irrelevant' insults vs the legit criticism.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm u sure u don't agree with what he says on her right?
> 
> This is the thing about Cornette, he has his own way of talking, and you just need to be able to filter the 'irrelevant' insults vs the legit criticism.


*Not at all. She's hot to me. *


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The last shit Corny took had more knowledge about wrestling than everyone in AEW combined, but that turd gets flushed whilst these jabronis continue to smear their faeces all over the shop.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Jim is irelavent so who cares
> 
> 
> Dissing the kids birthday is pretty pathetic tbh
> ...


I already knew you were a terrible poster who offers nothing but even this post exceeded my very low expectations. Keep making a fool out of yourself, please. We'll have to tag you when his next podcast comes out so you can provide more foolishness to laugh at.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Imagine Twitter if his JANE CARGILL comments were aired on national television.*











*"What the fuck? It's Shelton Benjamin! He don't work here!!!"*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette picks his winners for the AEW Dynamite Awards. Lol*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Another kernel of Corny...


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Corny is wrong here.. Cody´s entrance is a big mistake. He´s not a bigger star than everyone else, that OTT entrance is stupid as fuck.
And Cody waiting to be a star because the other EVP´s wants it? Nope


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s a year old. If something was to come from it, it would have happened already. They did an internal investigation and Callis (if it was him) went free.. Which happens surprisingly often with "internal investigations"


You’re right about internal investigations, but sometimes that stuff shakes out in bigger ways later on.

Was there any actual legitimate counter-argument to a point Cornette raised in this thread, by the way? It has it exclusively been people saying he’s irrelevant?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> You’re right about internal investigations, but sometimes that stuff shakes out in bigger ways later on.
> 
> Was there any actual legitimate counter-argument to a point Cornette raised in this thread, by the way? It has it exclusively been people saying he’s irrelevant?


Besides myself, I don´t think I´ve seen one single post commenting on the actual content of his podcast. Only comments about how "irrelevant" and negative he is, or how his videos shouldn´t be allowed


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

yeahright2 said:


> Besides myself, I don´t think I´ve seen one single post commenting on the actual content of his podcast. Only comments about how "irrelevant" and negative he is, or how his videos shouldn´t be allowed


Heh, thought as much. Your critique sounded perfectly reasonable by the way. I haven’t listened to that bit yet though, so I can’t fully comment.

It’s amazing to me that people don’t even have an argument, or they’ll even just make up things he didn’t say and respond to them. He certainly touches a nerve.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

"hit dogs holler..."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette just buried Jericho on Twitter

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354053877268684810

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354062536480595969*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Tell em Jim!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354056162086416385


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Jim Cornette calling out someone for being fat? He gets the irony right?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim Cornette calling out someone for being fat? He gets the irony right?


*Cornette lost like 70 pounds in the last two years. He hasn't been fat in awhile. *


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim Cornette calling out someone for being fat? He gets the irony right?


The difference is -Jim runs a podcast, it doesn´t matter what he looks like. Jericho on the other hand is getting too fat to do his regular moves safely. Moves he has done for 30 years.
And I like Jericho, he´s one of the best things in AEW when he wants to be.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> The difference is -Jim runs a podcast, it doesn´t matter what he looks like. Jericho on the other hand is getting too fat to do his regular moves safely. Moves he has done for 30 years.
> And I like Jericho, he´s one of the best things in AEW when he wants to be.


I know I'm just pointing out the irony but apparently his lost weight according to @BOSS of Bel-Air


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> I know I'm just pointing out the irony but apparently his lost weight according to @BOSS of Bel-Air


I think he did.. His wife is still a bit on the larger side though (which I made a joke about earlier, when Jim talked about Jericho lying on his back and his belly was bigger than his chest)
Cornette was unhealthy fat for a while, but there´s really no irony in calling out a wrestler for being fat when your job is to talk about wrestling.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> I know I'm just pointing out the irony but apparently his lost weight according to @BOSS of Bel-Air


He’s eating healthier to live longer than shitstain so he can piss on his grave. He’s at 206 pounds I think now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Delete post


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim Cornette calling out someone for being fat? He gets the irony right?


It is not ironic though. Jim's job is not and never had been trained professional wrestler. Should a basketball coach be able to do as many laps as his players before he tells them they need to work on their conditioning?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette just buried Jericho on Twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354053877268684810
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354062536480595969*


This is brutal and brilliant. Dax seems to have poked the fire and now Jim is more actively burying AEW and calling out it’s wrestlers directly on twitter.

As Darby Allin said “be careful what you wish for” 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder how much money Cornette makes annually by doing these videos every week.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> This is brutal and brilliant. Dax seems to have poked the fire and now Jim is more actively burying AEW and calling out it’s wrestlers directly on twitter.
> 
> As Darby Allin said “be careful what you wish for” 😂


Do you mean when Dax dedicated a match to Cornette, or did Dax say something else to him after?


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

jericho doesn't have an excuse for his physique, he's right in between goldberg and cena in age. he's a year younger than HHH


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> Do you mean when Dax dedicated a match to Cornette, or did Dax say something else to him after?


When he dedicated that match to Cornette. Since that I’ve noticed that Cornette has been a lot more direct with his criticisms on twitter, where he usually just sticks to criticising on his podcast.

I think he took it personally that somebody on the AEW roster, who he respected, used his name to promote a pre-taped match which he knew Cornette would hate.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think he took it personally that somebody on the AEW roster, who he respected, used his name to promote a pre-taped match which he knew Cornette would hate.


So a troll got trolled and is upset? 

Love Jericho's response to Cornette because Corny's literally leeching money off of Jericho and AEW existing. Without those "cheerleader routines", nobody gives a shit about this dude and he makes no money.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

CovidFan said:


> So a troll got trolled and is upset?
> 
> Love Jericho's response to Cornette because Corny's literally leeching money off of Jericho and AEW existing. Without those "cheerleader routines", nobody gives a shit about this dude and he makes no money.


I wouldn’t say he’s upset, more motivated as they used his name to get heat so he’s now returning the favour.

Do you listen to Cornette? The reason I ask is because at one point he stopped reviewing the show completely and only started doing again because his fans begged him to. He also fast forwards large sections of the recent shows (which is annoying) so he’s definitely not doing it because he ‘needs‘ to for money. If money is all he was interested in then he would’ve signed with AEW from day 1 like Arn, Tully, Jake, Schiavone etc

With regards to his Jericho criticisms, are there any that are not true?

Jericho is fatter than he’s ever been, to the point where he can’t do a lionsault
He did hold a concert during a pandemic 
He did donate to trump


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

CovidFan said:


> Love Jericho's response to Cornette because Corny's literally leeching money off of Jericho and AEW existing. Without those "cheerleader routines", nobody gives a shit about this dude and he makes no money.


he had a popular podcast and youtube channel before AEW even existed and probably makes 6 figures more mailing merch from his house from his online store.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> Do you listen to Cornette? The reason I ask is because at one point he stopped reviewing the show completely and only started doing again because his fans begged him to.


I try to because truth be told, I find him entertaining. However, I don't like that much toxicity and negativity in my life so I just can't listen to more than a few minutes of him. I did know that fact about him which is proving my point. He knows he'd lose a bunch of money because AEW's his biggest talking point atm.



> With regards to his Jericho criticisms, are there any that are not true?


No. I didn't say they weren't true. I said he's making money off of criticizing a product he doesn't like because wrestling fans like a controversial profanity laced promo (which is all he's doing).



> he had a popular podcast and youtube channel before AEW even existed and probably makes 6 figures more mailing merch from his house from his online store.


I was being hyperbolic, obviously. I bet he gets quite a bit of royalties from WWE as well.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

It's 2021 who cares what Cornette says?!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Pippen94 said:


> It's 2021 who cares what Cornette says?!


The amount of money he appears to earn from his home in Louisville, Kentucky, selling his merch, as well as his podcast downloads seems to suggest quite a few.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Londonlaw said:


> The amount of money he appears to earn from his home in Louisville, Kentucky, selling his merch, as well as his podcast downloads seems to suggest quite a few.


Just sells memorabilia & nostalgia. Opinions fit into that category as well


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pippen94 said:


> It's 2021 who cares what Cornette says?!


Apparently you do, since you come in a thread dedicated to his podcast and comment


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Apparently you do, since you come in a thread dedicated to his podcast and comment


Use to listen to show religiously but there's only so many times you can hear same Jim Herd stories


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Its hilarious seeing people act like cornette is irrelevant 

Jericho and omega have responded to him with whole paragraphs if he's so irrelevant why is he getting under their skin


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> It's 2021 who cares what Cornette says?!


*You do. That's why you came to a thread dedicated to him and posted about him.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@BOSS of Bel-Air im going to close this. Feel free to post another if he does review this week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air im going to close this. Feel free to post another if he does review this week.


*Thanks for reopening this. Cornette usually has a few late uploads through Thursday.





*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

_*delete*_


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I´ve never heard anyone swear as much as Cornette  But there´s good points in what he said. Quinn has the tools to be great, he just needs training.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> I´ve never heard anyone swear as much as Cornette  But there´s good points in what he said. Quinn has the tools to be great, he just needs training.


*I like Isiah Kassidy too, and I think they should win the TNA tag titles.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I like Isiah Kassidy too, and I think they should win the TNA tag titles.*


Too early imo.. And why should they win tag titles in another company? Why would *IMPACT *agree to that? It makes their teams look bad


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Too early imo.. And why should they win tag titles in another company? Why would IMPACT agree to that? It makes their teams look bad


*A few reasons.

1. They have a partnership.
2. Kenny just pinned their world champion clean in a random tag match, so we're past the "look bad" excuse.
3. They're freshly turned heels who need credible wins.
4. Matt Hardy needs to take credit for all of their success, and they need success for that to happen.
5. It gives the Bucks more incentive to challenge Anderson and Gallows. 

"Hey, we saw you just lost your titles, so how about taking a shot at the real tag champions of the world?" 

Private Party winning the TNA Tag titles does a few things for the continuity of several storylines, and fluffs up their resumes in the process.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *A few reasons.
> 
> 1. They have a partnership.
> 2. Kenny just pinned their world champion clean in a random tag match, so we're past the "look bad" excuse.
> ...


All good points.. I just don´t see what Impact gains from it. A partnership should benefit all parts involved.. This looks like a one-sided deal.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m glad this was reopened too. Forgot what I was going to post though. Fuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> All good points.. I just don´t see what Impact gains from it. A partnership should benefit all parts involved.. This looks like a one-sided deal.


*All publicity is good publicity. Let's be serious here, no one gave a shit about Impact two months ago, but now their brand is in regular wrestling discussion, simply due to being partnered with AEW. It's like the cool kid at school befriending the geek and making them popular by proxy. The geek is just along for the ride and is happy to be there. He doesn't care about dating all the cheerleaders, he's just glad to be noticed and appreciated.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *All publicity is good publicity. Let's be serious here, no one gave a shit about Impact two months ago, but now their brand is in regular wrestling discussion, simply due to being partnered with AEW. It's like the cool kid at school befriending the geek and making them popular by proxy. The geek is just along for the ride and is happy to be there. He doesn't care about dating all the cheerleaders, he's just glad to be noticed and appreciated.*


You make good arguments.. But Impact hasn´t gained a significant number of viewers because of it, so to use your school analogy, the geek is helping the jock with the homework but is still kept at an arms length


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> You make good arguments.. But Impact hasn´t gained a significant number of viewers because of it, so to use your school analogy, the geek is helping the jock with the homework but is still kept at an arms length


*True. They won't be doing 600,000 viewers anytime soon, however, it gets people on Twitter talking and they will go out of their way to watch at least certain segments of the product, which before was nothing, so they can only gain from this partnership. Their pay-per-view even had multiple top trends, which was impressive to me. 

They really have nothing to lose. Where I'm from, we had a phrase called "Scared money don't make money." Impact has to take risks and make sacrifices to amplify their brand, and if that means putting the TNA Tag Team Titles on AEW television, then that's what they'll have to do to increase viewership.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *True. They won't be doing 600,000 viewers anytime soon, however, it gets people on Twitter talking and they will go out of their way to watch at least certain segments of the product, which before was nothing, so they can only gain from this partnership. Their pay-per-view even had multiple top trends, which was impressive to me.
> 
> They really have nothing to lose. Where I'm from, we had a phrase called "Scared money don't make money." Impact has to take risks and make sacrifices to amplify their brand, and if that means putting the TNA Tag Team Titles on AEW television, then that's what they'll have to do to increase viewership.*


Well, they _did _reach 4 million subscribers on Youtube.. I don´t know if that´s because of the partnership, but BTE and Dark are both Youtube shows.. It is possible that some of the viewers there decided to give Impact a chance while they were on Youtube anyway.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Well, they _did _reach 4 million subscribers on Youtube.. I don´t know if that´s because of the partnership, but BTE and Dark are both Youtube shows.. It is possible that some of the viewers there decided to give Impact a chance while they were on Youtube anyway.


*Exactly! When they trend on Twitter because Matt Hardy and Private Party showed up unexpectedly, or Kenny Omega is advertised for a match, curious people in various pockets of the internet are going to hop on YouTube and look for those segments. Television ratings aren't as big a deal for Impact as they are for AEW and NXT because they're on a small network with barely any visibility, but they will happily take the online views, discussion, and recognition.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Excited for his next review


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Excited for his next review


It’s great being an AEW and a Jim Cornette fan.

If dynamite is good then you get to listen to his in depth analysis where he points out industry secrets that an inexperienced viewer would miss.

And if dynamite is shit you get to listen to him tear them a new arsehole in a way that only he can.

Either way the 2 hours you commit to dynamite each week is never a waste of time.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hitman1987 said:


> It’s great being an AEW and a Jim Cornette fan.
> 
> If dynamite is good then you get to listen to his in depth analysis where he points out industry secrets that an inexperienced viewer would miss.
> 
> ...


I love you as a poster and it’s a treat every time you’re around, but I cannot agree with this, haha. I don’t miss a review though.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Honestly, it's this very forum that actually turned me on to Jim's reviews; I was away from wrestling for around 7 years until AEW became a thing, and wasn't even aware he had a podcast until I was accused of parroting the guy's views.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Excited for his next review


*It'll be posted late Saturday or early Sunday 🙂.*


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I love you as a poster and it’s a treat every time you’re around, but I cannot agree with this, haha. I don’t miss a review though.


Thanks mate, I try my best to justify my criticisms and provide better alternatives because I actually want AEW to succeed, I’m just not prepared to give them praise just because they aren’t WWE.

I grew up watching the attitude era and people like stone cold, rock, HHH, undertaker were the superheroes of my day. Now that I’m grown up and have a son I want him to experience that because I don’t thing there’s many better place to take your kids than a wrestling show.

Like @El Hammerstone it wasn’t until I came on this forum that I was directed to Jim Cornette’s podcast and I’ve tuned in ever since. Him and Brian could review a phone book and make it funny.

I’m pretty sure they cut a promo on a pen company at one point and it was awesome 😂


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

That people are learning about Cornette through these portals makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

For those new to listening to Cornette I wonder long before you realize his account on things is just one side of the story. Lots of stuff he claims like how successful he was in business or the nature of his various run-ins with ppl can be challenged


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> For those new to listening to Cornette I wonder long before you realize his account on things is just one side of the story. Lots of stuff he claims like how successful he was in business or the nature of his various run-ins with ppl can be challenged


Not credibly. We know how well he did in Mid-South, Crockett, SMW, the WWF, OVW and what he did for ROH. That’s pretty set in stone. We know attendance figures and have data, etc.

We saw him screaming down Santino’s neck. Not sure what else you mean by “run-ins.” Are you talking about The Bucks being complete morons and thinking Cornette wanted to work with them?

More importantly, can you actually debate the nature and logic of his criticism?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> For those new to listening to Cornette I wonder long before you realize his account on things is just one side of the story. Lots of stuff he claims like how successful he was in business or the nature of his various run-ins with ppl can be challenged


*One thing you can never say about Cornette is that he's a liar. He's maintained the same philosophy on wrestling for the last 40 years, and his stories about Russo, WWF, TNA, and the territories have never deviated since then. He also has a book where he keeps dates and records important events just in case anyone tries to challenge him. If he's wrong about something, he encourages the internet to find proof of the contrary and he will correct his story accordingly. 

So far, the only thing he's been wrong about was not ever wearing a canary yellow suit in TNA, which is a very small detail in the grand scheme of his tirades. A liar's story will always change. Cornette has been telling the same stories the exact same way, whether the interview is from 2005 or 2021.*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *One thing you can never say about Cornette is that he's a liar. He's maintained the same philosophy on wrestling for the last 40 years, and his stories about Russo, WWF, TNA, and the territories have never deviated since then. He also has a book where he keeps dates and records important events just in case anyone tries to challenge him. If he's wrong about something, he encourages the internet to find proof of the contrary and he will correct his story accordingly.
> 
> So far, the only thing he's been wrong about was not ever wearing a canary yellow suit in TNA, which is a very small detail in the grand scheme of his tirades. A liar's story will always change. Cornette has been telling the same stories the exact same way, whether the interview is from 2005 or 2021.*


Bingo. Excellent post. It also depends on what you’d call “canary yellow.” I’d call that more of a pastel — close to mustard, but whatever.

Dude has gotten into enough trouble for the truth, I don’t know why people would think he is lying or being dishonest. I guess some people can’t understand how a pro could possibly dislike AEW on its merits, so you’ve got to come up with bullshit to dismiss it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Bingo. Excellent post. It also depends on what you’d call “canary yellow.” I’d call that more of a pastel — close to mustard, but whatever.
> 
> Dude has gotten into enough trouble for the truth, I don’t know why people would think he is lying or being dishonest. I guess some people can’t understand how a pro could possibly dislike AEW on its merits, so you’ve got to come up with bullshit to dismiss it.


*Cornette would rather be sued for the brutally honest truth and pay lots of fines than lie and have his credibility questioned.*


----------

